# Grooming price?



## GizmoMom (Jun 28, 2015)

How much do you pay for grooming services for your babies? Is $40 average price? and how much do you tip your groomers?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

$55 about $10-15 for a tip. Short hair dogs (or those in puppy cut) are $40.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just paid $50.00 for a Grooming for Chrissy. No tip as this was at our Vet's office and I have a feeling that they might be getting a salary. We pay $42.00 for our Snuggles with a Tip extra since she is a private Groomer.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

$35 plus a $5 tip.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting, the prices in Austria are not much different! I go for a 15-20% tip especially since my groomer is so lovely and patient with Boycie. However, I do most of the grooming now, he is calmer that way


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I use a mobile groomer and she charges $55 per dog. It's more if she finds mats. I don't tip extra. It's her business and I feel the price covers everything. Other groomers in the area charge less.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

$40.00+ tip


----------

